# Explaining baptism to a 5 year old



## dkicklig (Mar 18, 2004)

Any good material on explaining covenant baptism to a 5 year old? After the birth of our next child we are having all 3 of our children baptized.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 18, 2004)

[quote:3dff232f50][i:3dff232f50]Originally posted by dkicklig[/i:3dff232f50]
Any good material on explaining covenant baptism to a 5 year old? After the birth of our next child we are having all 3 of our children baptized. [/quote:3dff232f50]

I hate to say this, but I find that the best way to describe this to my boys (6,5,and 2) is to talk with them during the time that we watch a baptism taking place.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 19, 2004)

I find comparing it to a wedding ring works quite well.


----------

